# Clinic and update



## Gemma444 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hya all 

I haven't been on the boards much mainly fb and email list but i have been popping on to read any posts on here or general. Anyway as some of you may already know jack had clinic Thursday. His Hba1c wasnt good it was 9 and the doc said his bllods are very variable. But the good news is that the doctor has said to start MDI asap. Just got to learn carb counting and DSN has got to speak to the school and sort things there. Jacks pleased he said if it makes me feel better mum i don't mind more needles. I'm pleased as I fell awful when his bloods are all over the place and there no reason i can think of why. Hope everyone is ok.

Gem x


----------



## rspence (Apr 24, 2010)

*A question...*

Hiya,

Whats MDI?! Seen that acronym a few times but no idea what it means.

Hope the carb counting gets off to a good start - we started carb counting on 2week after diagnosis, so although very new to the diabetes game I do feel I can cheer you on from the point of view of a mum whose doing it, albeit only my second week about to begin!!

rachel mother of JP


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2010)

MDI = multiple daily injections / multiple daily insulin or several other possibilities. All mean taking a combination of long acting insulin "basal" injections, typically 1 or 2 per day, usually morning and evening, and short acting "bolus" injections, one with each meal, usally 3 per day.


----------



## gewatts (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Gemma. Jack has such an old head on his shoulders. I couldn't believe it when I met you and he seemed to know so much about carbs - bless. He's a lovely little boy. Hope you can move onto MDI soon - will be so much better for you all xx


----------



## rspence (Apr 26, 2010)

*Multiple daily injections*

Thanks for explaining MDI - I can now use that acronym and say thats what we do! Hope you get positive support from his school.  Rachel & JP


----------

